# Cheques



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

How long does it take for one to clear??

xxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

3 working days usually - unless you paid it into a cash machine then it can be a few more.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I paid it in yesterday what do you think my chances are like for saturday?  

xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Was it before 11am? if so it might.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ahhh it was after that


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

plus if it was folded or creased it takes longer (a little tip for those who pay with check as it gets closer to pay day). The machine can't read them so they have to be manually entered which means they are left till last!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh that is interesting to know  

Cat x


----------

